# Fluffy Bailey



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I am already winning over some trust for my lil girl Bailey. Each day she becomes a bit less wary of me. I took these pictures this morning with my cell phone, so they aren't the best!

Pretty side profile of her. 









"I'm a goat!' and what do goats do? Jump on things! She is stalled up at night, the crate is just for the daytime, she likes resting in it. 









Enjoying some hay. 









Thinking about taking some grain. 









Now I've upped the ante, the grain is in my hand! 









Food wins!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Shes a beautiful girl!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's great when they start to warm up!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

AWW! She looks so sweet I just want to hug her and love her forever!  NO! must tell myself NO! I don't need one!...but...


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful Bailey, I just want to hug her! 

That's so great that she's taking food from your hand already.
She will be in your lap before you know it!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome, man what a cutie pie!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

very cute and she looks like a lil teddy bear


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that she is warming up to you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , she is simply stunning !! I really need to hug that goatie !
She looks so much like a stuffed animal , so freakin adorable 
WELL DONE !! Congrats , you have come a long way with her !


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful girl. Is she Registered? Do you have other Angoras?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So glad she's warming up to you  SHe'll be in your lap, pulling your hair, and following you around everywhere you go before you know it


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, all! I sure hope she will become a snugly little lap goat!



sweetgoats said:


> Beautiful girl. Is she Registered? Do you have other Angoras?


She is, with the CAGBA. She is my first angora goat, but I think I am smitten by them!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Adorable! Love her curly hair.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like a little stuffed toy! Sooooo cute! 

I bet Riley's right - my two were terrified of everybody and everything when we rescued them, now I can't get them off me and have a hard time keeping them out of the house.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

LJH said:


> Looks like a little stuffed toy! Sooooo cute!
> 
> I bet Riley's right - my two were terrified of everybody and everything when we rescued them, now I can't get them off me and have a hard time keeping them out of the house.


Goats in the house? Who heard of such a thing?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how cute , lolol
YoYo found my lap yesterday , lol.  I laid down in the hay with her and she quickly came over to me sniffing my whole face , ears and nuzzling me all along , lol. Then she put her front feet on my lap and started to paw , then she just planted herself 
Did I mention I loved this little girl !

If I brought her in for a little while m would the heat in the house have a 
affect on her once I brought her back outside ?
Could she get sick ? I'm dying to cuddle up with her , lol
Love the picture WHF !!!!!


----------

